# Kim's Adventure Down on the Farm (Picture heavy)



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim and I spent the last several days at my parents' farm to celebrate the holidays (I haven't lived there in about 3 years). Yesterday morning I was bored, so I borrowed the parents' camera and had some fun...hope you all enjoy. 

Note: Some of the pictures are fuzzy/out of focus...sorry



~~The Players~~

Name: Kim
Breed: Unknown
Age: ~10 months
Weight: 50 lbs
Occupation: Not-Quite-So-Brave Adventurer










Name: Sherman
Breed: Lab X
Age: ~8 years
Weight: 80 lbs
Occupation: Profession Farm Dog and Part-time Doofus










And now for the not-so-harrowing tale...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"This place is boring, I need something to do."










"Hm, if I stand on that basket I can see out the window...don't tell grandma! Psst...is my butt as fuzzy as Beavis' butt?"










"What's going on out there?"










"Grandpa's leaving!! Time to go outside and make trouble!"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Oh no...I've been spotted!"










"ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!!"










"He's too big...RUN AWAY!!"










"Look, Mom! I can do it! I'm outrunning the demon-eyed dog!"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Eat my dust!!!"










"He'll never spot me behind this tree...I'm so sly.." (you can see Kim's shadow behind the tree)










"Oh crap...he found me!"










"I give up...let's be friends!" (I love how Kim looks TOTALLY enthusiastic, and Sherm's just like...yeah okay whatever"


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

AWWW! That was really cute. Kim looks like she had a blast!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

The Aftermath...


"I'm sleeping in my fort...go away and stop taking pictures of me, you annoying human."












Thanks for your patience...at least now you know what Kim looks like these days. My next most recent pictures were about 5 months and 25 pounds ago ::


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Such a fun story. Thanks!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

How big is Kim now? She looks very healthy!!!

My dogs are 70lbs each now, but people always give me the "NO, IT CANT BE" look when I tell them how much they weigh. They look too skinny for 70lbs. My dog CAIN kinda resembles KIM's body built. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mudra said:


> How big is Kim now? She looks very healthy!!!
> 
> My dogs are 70lbs each now, but people always give me the "NO, IT CANT BE" look when I tell them how much they weigh. They look too skinny for 70lbs. My dog CAIN kinda resembles KIM's body built. How much does she weigh now?


She's 50lbs and 23 inches at the shoulder, as of about a week ago. She's leveling out now I think (I hope anyway...the rescue guessed she'd end up around 30lbs, tops lol...I tell Kim it's okay, just more to love). I have people (not anyone with actual medical knowledge) tell me she's underweight, but it's really just her frame...her hips and ribs are nicely padded, and her coat's normally glossy. She had just gotten a bath about 3 days before those pictures so she's less glossy than usual.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That was very cute and funny. What a lovely place for dogs to run. I love the first picture of Sherman. He looks like he is saying "Go ahead, Make my day." LOL Kim sure is filling out nice. She has a very pretty face.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

So much fun. I miss living in farm country.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Is Kim part Smooth Collie? In her one picture where she is nicely profiled it just screams Smooth Collie 9the older style) in her head shape and ears too!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> That was very cute and funny. What a lovely place for dogs to run. I love the first picture of Sherman. He looks like he is saying "Go ahead, Make my day." LOL Kim sure is filling out nice. She has a very pretty face.


It was great...we've been working up to Kim being able to run around the yard there for months and she's finally to the point where I can trust her when constantly supervised and with Sherman (he's pretty much fool-proof when it comes to not leaving the yard). To be safe I left the lead on so I could step on it if needed, and didn't feed her breakfast until after ward so the hot dog pieces in my pockets would be even more tempting.

I love the pic of Sherman too...I thought it was going to be a great pic and didn't realize until later that he was doing his "smiling" thing where he tucks his lips in his teeth, lol. Oh well...



ChrissyBz said:


> So much fun. I miss living in farm country.


Me too...visiting for a few days was like a vacation for me.



OC_Spirit said:


> Great pictures!!! Is Kim part Smooth Collie? In her one picture where she is nicely profiled it just screams Smooth Collie 9the older style) in her head shape and ears too!


Thanks. We really don't know for sure, though I'd agree with your guess. I originally thought Sheltie (back when I thought she's stop growing in the 25-30lb range), but I'm leaning more toward Smooth Collie and maybe Yellow Lab or Golden Retriever now. The rescue we got her from had no background info, mother, or siblings, so I guess we'll never really know.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

She has gotten even prettier......She still has those adorable ears.. ::::::sigh:::::::I just love Kim. she looks like she had a wonderful time. Sherman does have some narly looking eyes...so deep.


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

Kim looks like she had a lot of fun. And she's getting so big!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> Great pictures!!! Is Kim part Smooth Collie? In her one picture where she is nicely profiled it just screams Smooth Collie 9the older style) in her head shape and ears too!


Took the words right out of my mouth, I was thinking collie. When I was a teenager, our neighbours had a cross collie & Kim reminds me of her.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Digitsmama - Thanks! I love her ears too  Sometimes one will pop up and she looks like an idiot lol

misspr85 - She had a blast...she slept for about 5 hours straight when we came back inside (after being rinsed off in the tub). And yeah, she's huge...she's starting to get proportional again, and doesn't act so gangly, so I'm thinking she might be about done growing.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the story that goes with the pictures. I like the evil eye dog one. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Kim is getting huge...so pretty!! All the pictures are great!! I love Sherman's name.  

Isn't it a blast to watch dogs when they can be off leash with all the room in the world to just run and play?


----------



## clbreb (Dec 14, 2007)

that was a really cute story, it looked like your dog had a really good time.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Kim has gotten so big! She looks totally different and very pretty. Definitely some collie in there.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Dana1384 said:


> I love the story that goes with the pictures. I like the evil eye dog one. She is a pretty girl.





clbreb said:


> that was a really cute story, it looked like your dog had a really good time.


Haha thanks...out of the 60 or so pictures I took, only about 20 were keepable, so I didn't have much to work with. Thank goodness for digital cameras though: I can just delete a ton of them haha.




Mdawn said:


> Kim is getting huge...so pretty!! All the pictures are great!! I love Sherman's name.
> 
> Isn't it a blast to watch dogs when they can be off leash with all the room in the world to just run and play?]
> 
> ...


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

The attack and run away pictures were the funniest pictures ive ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

SammyDog said:


> The attack and run away pictures were the funniest pictures ive ever seen on this forum.


Haha, thanks SammyDog 
~~~~~~~~

For those who thought Kim is mostly Smooth Collie (and for those who've never seen one), I was browsing some breed websites, and some of the likenesses are uncanny. I've never actually seen one in real life, so I was surprised. I admit, I chose pic of dogs with somewhat similar coloring, and keep in mind Kim has some growing and filling out to do. (Sorry for the picture sizes):

www.canadasguidetodogs.com:









www.pedigreepups.com:









Breeder Webpage: "Flying Heartbreakers" 









Kim (I really need to either get her to stack or catch her free stacking...both are difficult without a camera...my Christmas one isn't coming anymore)


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup I am willing to bet there is smooth collie in there! The picture in your siggie is a great one to compare her head shape with that of the smooth collies you posted


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

wow thats a really cool looking dog, I like her shape so stream line


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics and it looks like they had a blast! We went to "Grandmas" house who has a huge fenced backyard. Mine had the best time exploring and playing with so much room. Makes me want to buy a new house with a huge yard!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Maggie&Noah said:


> Great pics and it looks like they had a blast! We went to "Grandmas" house who has a huge fenced backyard. Mine had the best time exploring and playing with so much room. Makes me want to buy a new house with a huge yard!


Same here! I can't wait to get my own house with a big yard...with a great big fence. Especially since the DH says we can get a second dog only when we have those two things lol.




OC_Spirit said:


> Yup I am willing to bet there is smooth collie in there! The picture in your siggie is a great one to compare her head shape with that of the smooth collies you posted


Thanks, I was kinda counting on the sig pic to show head shape since the other pic doesn't show it well at all, so I'm glad you noticed 



poodlenuts said:


> wow thats a really cool looking dog, I like her shape so stream line


Kim says thanks, she really works on her figure


----------

